# R.i.p thai



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

well after 7 and a half years we lost thai,our oldest yemen chameleon today.
we knew it was coming,he was so old.:sad:

Thai you were an amazing chameleon,from hatchling to a beautiful adult
fathered many,many offspring,and brought us nothing but joy.
thank you for the past 7 years!

WE ARE GOING TO MISS YOU SO MUCH!!


----------



## dracco (May 17, 2008)

Rip thai


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

so sorry for your loss.


----------



## kempo08 (Sep 13, 2009)

Rip thai,sory for ur loss, he was beautiful


----------



## Alex (Jun 14, 2009)

R.i.p


----------

